# Listing/insuring your spouse on TLC insurance in NYC.



## flyindelorean (6 mo ago)

Hi,
I recently got the message from Inshur about not being able to renew (they are between carriers at this time and cannot offer policies until their new carrier deal is finalized - separate issue), so here I am the last couple of weeks with the terrible task of looking for new insurance in NYC. What are drivers out there doing when it comes to their spouse or other immediate family members who may use the vehicle from time to time (NOT FOR BUSINESS!) for personal use (going to the supermarket, doctor, visiting family, running an errand, etc.) I am trying to get my spouse listed as an occasional/personal use driver and almost all the brokerages I'm in touch with are all saying: it's impossible, you can't cover a non TLC licensed driver. Which is crazy - because my spouse is listed on my current policy and has been for years as such. I've even had brokers tell me it's "against TLC law" for a non-TLC licensed driver to operate the vehicle - which is 100% not true. They can't operate it for business/rides. But as long as they are a licensed driver they may operate the vehicle. But for insurance/liability purposes, I want to be covered - anyone out there having similar issues? Know of a certain brokerage or insurance company who WILL add an additional driver for personal/occasional use?
Thanks!
-Dan


----------

